# Is this pre-lateral plane a Stanley?



## fumehappy (Mar 26, 2012)

HI again!
So from the same flea market as my other post on the milled two-piece knob, I found this guy here:













































Thanks!

While the frog details point to a type 4, the base doesn't have the expected frog receiver shape. Sadly the side has been damaged. Not sure how i'm going to fix that yet. 
Any ideas on the maker?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like a Sargent I'm working on today. Any numbers on the base of the frog? My customer may want to buy the frog (or complete plane for that matter).
Bill


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Is there text inside the brass depth adjuster? Looks like there may be some in the photo.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ditto what Brandon said.

There definitely appears to be text inside the adjusting knob. Clean that up some, and you should be able to learn something.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Also, why do you say type 4? What about type 3? The type 3 had a unique frog design.


----------



## fumehappy (Mar 26, 2012)

It says baileys patent and has the 1858 and 1867 dates. 
Thanks!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd say its a bailey. I have a good base and have been looking for the frog.

Here is the chart you want.

I agree with the type 4


----------



## fumehappy (Mar 26, 2012)

Bill,
No markings on the body or the frog that I can see. I even pulled the handle off, but nothing underneath. Do you have a pic of the one you are working on? I thought stanley had the rights to the bailey patent, so i'm confused why this nut would be on a sargent plane. Unless of course, someone put a stanley frog on a sargent plane….
Thanks!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree with Don. I'm pretty sure that's an old Bailey. Too bad that the side is busted. You could sell the frog to Don and then sell the knob/tote.


----------



## fumehappy (Mar 26, 2012)

Just to clarify when you say a bailey you mean a stanley bailey? Thanks!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Stanley-bailey is correct.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

here is my base


----------

